# heads



## matt68gto (Mar 22, 2006)

I have #16 heads on my 68. How do you know if they are big valve heads or small valve?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

They are the larger heads, 2.11/1.77 with 72cc used in 68 and 69. In 70 they offered the 16 head with smaller valves 1.96/1.66 and they were used in the a&b-bodies and Firebirds, They were rated between 330and 360hp.

Also, the 16 head with the smaller valves were used on some of the b-body 428s in 69.


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

Pop a valve cover off. The small valve head had press-in studs. The big valve heads had screw-in studs. It is possible to have small valve heads in a GTO: There was an "optional" no-cost 400 2-barrel engine for the GTO in '68 (2,841 with automatics built), and it had the small valve heads. This head was primarily used on B-body 2-barrel 400 Pontiacs - it was not used on the 428, as all 428s used the large-valve 16 heads (also referred to as the "216" head) or the large valve 64 heads. So pop a cover off and check it out.


----------



## matt68gto (Mar 22, 2006)

thanks guys. You always help me and I appreciate it!!!!
matt


----------

